# Fogger question



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I ran a cleaning cycle on my Chauvet 1250 today. The output was pretty anemic compared to last year, and the cleaning did improve the amount of fog. I forgot to replace the nozzle after refilling with fog fluid, and the machine cycled once. An incredible amount of fog came out, somewhat slower but not a lot as compared with the nozzle in place, but at least 5X what the usual output had been, no kidding.
Here's the question - what harm can running without a nozzle do to the fogger? I understand about some pumps requiring some backpressure to run properly, but in this case there was a noticable reduction in the noise from the pump. It sounded as though it was not working as hard as when the nozzle was in place. Has anyone tried running without a nozzle, or heard of any bad side-effects of doing this?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I'v never tried it otaku...but I will now (I also have the chauvet 1250). What a great discovery. It seems that it should not hurt the fogger, unless it over or under heats the heater. how long did the fog stream flow out before the heater had to re-warm?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I didn't notice any significant change in the re-heat time on my machine. It behaved normally (for my machine, anyway). All foggers act a little differently, even those of the same model, so the only thing I can compare it to is how it acted before I removed the nozzle. The only thing I'm concerned about is how well it can push the fog through a chiller, as there was a slight reduction in the force of the fog coming out of the pipe. Since it's an easy changeover, I'll wait until Halloween and see what happens then. If the fog just can't get through the chiller pipes, I'll replace the nozzle.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It shouldn't bother the fogger at all... like you noticed, the force will be reduced, but that's about it.

Might work rather well with a chiller really...


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Increasing the pressure in the heating tube will increase the temperature required for the water to evaporate. I don't know how this would affect fog output, efficiency, or heating element life - but if they all come with a nozzle I would assume there is a good reason. I would check with the manufacturer before operating it for any length of time without all the parts. Just my 2 cents though.

charlie


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I called Tech Support at Chauvet today and asked about running foggers without the nozzle. I was told that many customers have asked about this, since the fog output goes up so dramatically. Their answer was that I would see an increase in fluid comsumption and the distance that the fog travels will be less. They confirmed that no harm will be done to the pump or heater. Another modification that people have used is to drill a larger hole in the nozzle. This maintains a good thrust while allowing greater fog output. You'd want to be careful about this mod since there's no going back after the hole is expanded. I was told that the biggest reason for the nozzle is to allow the fogger to be placed further away from the location where the fog is needed, as the nozzle increases the spread and thrust.
Regarding cleaning, I was told that if the recommended 20% vinegar solution does not bring the output back up to par, use a 50% solution for about 15 mins fogging time. A compressed air flush for ~5 secs was also advised if the vinegar solution doesn't work out. Interestingly, I was told to NOT store the unit with fluid in the system. The manual says to run the vinegar cleaning after 40 hrs of use, then refill the tank with fog fluid. I have to assume that one could store the fogger this way. So, it looks the dry/wet storage issue is still unresolved.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't think that it would be a problem... sort of like a garden hose with our without a spray nozzle on the end.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Try putting a computer fan on the input side of your fog chiller. It will draw and force the fog into the chiller.


----------

